# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  bloody lottery

## martindwilson

how many times do we see...calculate sequences from xx-yy-zz-aa-bb-cc
to what practical purpose is this? ok as an exercise in excel its fine and gives us a chance to try new things
but since the chances of winning a lottery is about 14 million to one and its random 
is there really any point?

----------


## Tony Valko

The thing about lotteries...

Somebody always eventually wins.

If you don't play you have a 0% chance of winning!  :EEK!: 

Slicing and dicing the numbers is fun!  :Smilie: 

We love Excel!

----------


## shg

Unsurprisingly and without exception, lottery questions are posed by the innumerate, looking for patterns that cannot exist, like messages from the dead in White Noise. Though I liked the movie.

----------


## martindwilson

my other favourite is roulette..oh please

----------


## Alf

> to what practical purpose is this?



To me it added the word “innumerate” to my vocabulary.

Alf

----------


## JBeaucaire

Though SHG's is unquestionably the best answer, my only added thought is _"No, there is no point.  These people are trying to waste our time with meaningless puzzles that suck you in and....."_

Oh, wait, nevermind, I guess this describes a LOT of hobbies.   :Wink: 

So wasting time on this is as good as many others.  Enjoy, let me know how it comes out.

----------


## TMS

Perhaps we should have a lottery related questions forum and move any "perm 6 out of 49" type questions there.

----------


## xladept

You guys are knocking my retirement plan :Frown:

----------


## FDibbins

You have a plan?  lol

----------


## xladept

I'm going half-way - I'm buying a ticket :Smilie:

----------


## JBeaucaire

You can't lose if you don't play.

----------


## zbor

But you can lose if you don't win.
Now I sound like Sun-Tzu.

----------


## xladept

"A good loser is still a loser" :Smilie:

----------


## david gonzalez

Hi,

By accident i arrive to the Off topic "bloody lottery"
I have a answer about that topic, but i don't feel to express my opinion due that there are many excel experts..
Well, this is what i think, and i believe that a this time i have some experience about this topic.
and also i don't want to be seems like "gambling promoter".. lol  
U know..

Hi all,

As a hobby I do study this tinghi lottery since 1984.
.... there is many, many study or information that exist about lottery.
(probably you'll ask) 
David Did Win??, My answer is yes, i won a pick 5 jackpot(for real) about 14 years ago. (year 2000, it was $39.000)
And recently on past 4 years i won  (no sure) but 3 o 4 times, But these times I DIDN'T WIN FOR REAL. 
(it means that anticipated i did the tickets to test next drawn,But with out buying the tickets, investment as been too much, something between $200 / $300). 
But, For players is the best to apply most Filters to Tickets Using most of the maximun "Bell Curve" of lottery History Properties, Is the best strategy for lottery player, because the amount of tickets to buy become less and at the same time player Point it  to winners History "Prorperties" (e.i most winner with odd/even, low/high, sum, etc,etc..)   
for me as a retired is very entertained this tinghi lottery, because always is something that i see 
(regarding pattern etc,etc,et) 
Well, to make the History Short, i suggest you to read 3 Concept of lottery.
1-.Wheeling table (different kind)
2-. Lottery History values (some people called Stat, i called "properties" or value)
3-. Filters applied to Tickets 

-.Lottery Wheeling 
( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lottery_wheeling )

-.FULL WHEEL TABLE
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lottery...ing#Full_Wheel

-.ABBREVIATTED WHEEL
-.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lottery...reviated_Wheel

and many others kind of wheel table like groups wheel, key wheel, conditional compound system, etc,etc   

2-. Lottery History values.
Each of the winner combination have a particular composition (the composition i see it as "Properties" )
For Instance, last night winner in pick5 lottery was  Florida pick5 ->01-03-08-18-25 
(a night before the winner was 10-12-17-23-25) 
The "properties" of this last night winner combination 01-03-08-18-25 is as follow :
Odd/Even ->3/2
Low/High ->3/2   ->note: Lottery Max Number is 36, So #01 ~18 are low, 19~36 are High 
Sum ------>55
Repeated winner from previous Drawn -> 1   (#25 won back to back)
Width Combination --> 24 (distance between 1st low winner number to highest last number 1->25 =24

With those few "properties" of last night winner, i Studied the "properties" of last 30 days history of florida Pick 5 (Before last night Drawn), and  this is what i see on the values of theses winning numbers History Properties :

Odd/Even from last 30 days 
====================
Odd/Even 0/5 ->  1___Time
Odd/Even 1/4 ->  4___Times
*Odd/Even 2/3 ->  11__Times*
*Odd/Even 3/2 ->  8___Times* <------------------------>this won Last Night
Odd/Even 4/1 ->  6___Times
Odd/Even 5/0 ->  0___Time

Low/High from Last 30 days (low = 1~18, High 19~36)
========================================
Low/High 0/5 ->  0___Time   
Low/High 1/4 ->  2___Time
*Low/High 2/3 ->  13__Time* 
*Low/High 3/2 ->  6___Time* <-------------------------->this won Last Night
Low/High 4/1 ->  9___Time
Low/High 5/0 ->  0___Time    

Winner Sum of Florida Pick 5 Last 30 days
===============================
Note : Minimum and Maximum sum for Pick5 with 36 numbers -->  Min/Max 15 / 170
( winner sum of 5 winners from same drawn )

Below sum 54 --->  0 Times
*Min Sum  ------->  55* <------------------------------>this won Last Night
*Max Sum ------->  126*
Above sum 127 ->  0 Times

Repeated Winners from Last 30 days 
===========================
Note:Winners Repeated from previous drawn (Quantity of numbers that has won back to back)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Repeated 0# win from previous drawn --> 11 Times*
*Repeated 1# win from previous drawn --> 12 Times*  <---------->this won Last Night
Repeated 2# win from previous drawn --> 6  Times
Repeated 3# win from previous drawn --> 1  Times 
Repeated 0# win from previous drawn --> 0  Times


Tickets Filters
==========
If Understand the Concept of Wheeling tables (preferred abbreviate )  Then With values of last 30 days, 
we can create wheeling with let say (just a example) 50 Ticket, then to thoses Tickets we can apply a 
Filters using the History Values on Odd/even, Low/High,Sum, Repeated from previous drawn.
example 
Odd/even --> Reject any tickets with just Odd or just even ( 5/0 and 0/5)  
Low/High --> Reject any tickets with Only Low or Just High ( 5/0 and 0/5)  
Sum -------> Reject Tickets that Sum less than 54 or more than 126
Repeated from previous Drawn--> Reject any Tickets that contain more than 2 numbres from previous Dranw  

I can tell you for sure that  after Filters are applied to these $50.00 bucks, it might reduced to $30 or $20 bucks (or even less)
And with the Most Important thing : these $20 or $30 tickets Keeping the Winner Pattern of Lottery winning History.

Upon request, i can send you a big excel file  that i been doing..
The Only problem is that i didn't wrote a help (filter name or description) But i know exactly what each (or 95% of the feature)
It might need modification for Lottery Size, Pick (here in florida is 36 numbers pick 5) in other city's or country's the pick 5 are with less or greater than 36 (or Pick 6)

But anyway you can ask me one feature (or filter) one at the time, i explain you, but you might add an small description (to remember) 


Best Regards

David

----------


## Tony Valko

Many years ago there was a Google Group dedicated to lotteries.

One thread was about lottery "wheels". I made a post about something or other and got a reply from a member who asked what state I was from.

I replied and they replied back and suggested I play a group of about 5 pick 3 numbers.

Of  course I didn't play the numbers. Who would?

Well, guess what?  :EEK!:

----------


## david gonzalez

Hi Mr Tony,

jaja, those folk where anything but lottery players.. lol


Best Regards

David

----------


## ragulduy

David,

I do like that one of the links you provide even talks about the "gambler's fallacy"!

----------


## daddylonglegs

I think I may have posted this before but if you *are* going to gamble on a lottery (and it's generally not a very good bet compared with other gambling options) then the only sensible strategy is to try to pick numbers which others don't pick. You've got no more chance of actually winning, but if you win one of the larger prizes you are less likely to have to share it.

For example many people pick, ages, birthdays or house numbers, all of which are more likely to be low rather than high, and also you should avoid lucky numbers like 7 and pick "unlucky" ones like 13. So in the UK national lottery I recommend this selection for Saturday:

13, 33, 43, 46, 47 and 48

You'll have almost no chance of winning but if you do you might be the only winner!

Whatever you do don't pick these 6 numbers:

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6

10,000 people pick that combination each week (in the UK).......so with an average jackpot of £5 million each of those people will get £500 for predicting a 1/14,000,000 million chance.....

----------


## david gonzalez

Hi Mr Ragulduy,

yes it's true, Lol,  it's a huge library, they talk about everything of anything..


Best Regards.

David

----------


## david gonzalez

Hi Mr daddylonglegs,

You have a point about the way that many people play or pick Numbers for lottery.
we all respect, I should say that people used to play in that way but it was long time ago, it may 
some books have information on "How to win technique" send us $10.00 and we.. bla,bla.. 
(you know, some "smart" guys make a living of some folks "dream".. lol )
Now, let me tell you : i might sound like "i'm the lottery man, david it's an expert.." nahh, 
i just like to play smart, not by luck..
For Instance, combination 1,2,3,4,5,6 never has been drawn in any lottery worldwide,

lottery player, up today build their tickets using a "wheeling system",
In other word, The Player concern is to get all the winners among a large group of number, example 10 numbers 
(no exactly in 5 or 6 numbers, but preferable ..jjajaj) 

Wheeling System
============
A lotto wheeling system produces a set of combinations with a specific minimum win guarantee based on a group of numbers selected by the lotto player. A wheeling system may be a full wheel or a Balanced Wheel.

for example:  
Let say a  X" player want to Invest $7.00 to Pick 5 Numbers.
So, Using some tools (program, excel analisys, regression etc,etc,etc) he choose a let say 10 numbers to play in a wheel  with warranty of "3 if 4"
Which mean : if 4 winners numbers (of tonight draw), are among your 10 numbers of this wheel that cost $7 bucks, Then you are warranty to win at least 1 ticket with 3 Numbers.

Then this imaginary guy choose 10 numbers : 01-02-03-04-05-06-07-08-09-10

And this is the wheel 
================
01-03-06-08-09 
01-04-05-06-10 
01-04-06-07-10 
02-03-04-08-10 
02-03-04-09-10 
02-03-05-07-09 
02-05-07-08-09 

Question: What is more easier,  
a-.get 3, 4 or even 5 winners among 10 numbers ( or bigger group)
  or
b-.get the same 3,4 or 5 winners among a X Sets of single tickets?

Perhaps, any one can buy 3 Single Tickets, and it might get 2 winners numbers in 1 tickets, other 2 winner numbers in another ticket and the last winner number in the last Tickets (in pick 5, adding 3 uniques numbers in 3 tickets, it's 15 numbers, isn't it ?     
About if make a wheel of these 15 numbers?, it might win some decent prizes.  

NOTE : the main concern for players is to get the 5 winners numbers among a large group of numbers
  e.i   16 or 18, then wheel it and apply filter (same values) of Lottery History.   


Me?, The way to get a good group of numbers (i think) is to let say choose it 20 numbers that hit most on last 16 (or 20) draws and Pick another same amount of group that hit "before" (the last 16 or 20 draws that i just mention).  
Then from these 2 groups i extract the Numbers that are duplicated. 
Then i wheel it in a cheap 7 or 10 bucks wheel, jajaja, i don't play everyday, I play once a week

NOTE: 
Wheeling system warranty lower prizes (if winner among your group of numbers)
It not warranty a Jackpot, but chances to hit are very possible. 

BTW : I'm stuck  with this "duplicated" extractor excel code...


Best regards

David

----------


## ragulduy

Your options a and b :
a-.get 3, 4 or even 5 winners among 10 numbers ( or bigger group)
 or
 b-.get the same 3,4 or 5 winners among a X Sets of single tickets?

Provide the same expected returns.

----------


## david gonzalez

Hi Mr ragulduy,
I'm sorry,  :Frown:  
My Mistake I didn't Explain (or said it ) in what Lottery game size
i based the Option A and B Question.

but just in case, i clarify what i mean:

Wheel/10 Numbers Group
===================
Lottery game size____= 36 Numbers
Lottery drawing size__= 5 Numbers
Lottery Bet Size______= 10 Numbers  <-- this is the Wheel size that what i was referring to

Probability expected Result :
---------------------------------
5 of 5 = 1 in 1,496
4 of 5 = 1 in 69.05
3 of 5 = 1 in 9.67
2 of 5 = 1 in 3.22
1 of 5 = 1 in 2.52 


single 5 numbers Ticket
=======================
Lottery game size____= 36 Numbers
Lottery drawing size__= 5 Numbers
Lottery Bet Size______= 5 Numbers  <- pick 5

Probability expected Result for single pick 5 Tickets :
---------------------------------------------------------
5 of 5 = 1 in 376,992
4 of 5 = 1 in 2,432
3 of 5 = 1 in 81.07
2 of 5 = 1 in 8.39
1 of 5 = 1 in 2.40


Thank you, and again, I'm sorry to claim something with out further full explanation.


Best Regards

David

----------


## ragulduy

Hi,

I understood the concept, I just didn't agree with your conclusion.

To look in your maths in a bit more detail:
With 10 numbers out of your group of 36:
10/36 * 9/35 * 8/34 * 7/33 * 6/32 = 1496/1 

with a single ticket
6/36 * 5/36 * 4/36 * 3/36 * 2/36 = 376992/1 

Which I assume is how you arrived at your numbers.;

BUT - in order that any 10 of the numbers drawn would result in the win, you would need to play all possible combinations of those 10 numbers, of which there are 252 that are unique.

So 1496*252 = 376992 or, if you played 252 unique tickets, your chances would be the same as if you played the 10 number wheel.

----------


## daddylonglegs

> For Instance, combination 1,2,3,4,5,6 never has been drawn in any lottery worldwide....



I've heard that said. I don't know whether it's true but it really wouldn't be that surprising.

If you say there are 100 (major) lotteries worldwide, drawing 6 numbers out of 49 (I know they vary) every day for 20 years that still only gives you 100*20*365 = 730,000 draws.

So with 13,983,816 possible combinations, even assuming no repeats, 94.8% of those possible combinations have never been drawn

----------


## david gonzalez

Hi mr ragulduy,





> BUT - in order that any 10 of the numbers drawn would result in the win, you would need to play all possible combinations of those 10 numbers, of which there are 252 that are unique.



Exactly, that's my point !!  
Using a "wheel" You don't have to play all possible combination of those 10 Numbers at all !! 
but if player is "sure" that is going to get the 5 winning numbers among his 10 numbers chosen, yeah )

Example of Pick 5, 10 Numbers wheel with different win Warranty
================================================

10# *Full Wheel* (all possible combination)
============
*Cost $252*
-.If 5 winners among 10 Numbers chosen, Tickets Payoff will be :  
   1  ticket  w/ 5  -  25  ticket  w/ 4,  -  100 ticket  w/ 3 
-.If 4 winners among 10 Numbers chosen, Tickets Payoff will be :  
   6  ticket  w/ 4,  -  60 ticket  w/ 3 
-.If 3 winners among 10 Numbers chosen, Tickets Payoff will be :  
   21 ticket  w/ 3


10# Abreviated Wheel With
============ 
*Warranty 4 if 5*-> mean if 5 winners among 10# played, win at least 1 ticket w/ 4
*Cost $14*
-.If 5 winners among 10 Numbers chosen, Minimum/Maximum Payoff will be :  
Minimum Payoff->   1  ticket  w/ 4  -  6  ticket  w/ 3, 
Maximum Payoff->   1  ticket  w/ 5  -  0  ticket  w/ 4,-  6  ticket  w/ 3,  
-.If 4 winners among 10 Numbers chosen, Minimum/Maximum Payoff will be :
Minimum Payoff->   3  ticket  w/ 3, 
Maximum Payoff->   1  ticket  w/ 4  -  4  ticket  w/ 3, 


10# Abreviated Wheel With 
============
*Warranty 4 if 4*-> mean if 4 winners among 10# played, win at least 1 ticket w/ 4
*Cost $51*
-.If 5 winners among 10 Numbers chosen, Minimum/Maximum Payoff will be :  
Minimum Payoff->   5  ticket  w/ 4  -  20  ticket  w/ 3, 
Maximum Payoff->   1  ticket  w/ 5  -  5  ticket  w/ 4,-  20  ticket  w/ 3,  
-.If 4 winners among 10 Numbers chosen, Minimum/Maximum Payoff will be :
Minimum Payoff->   1  ticket  w/ 4  -  12  ticket  w/ 3,  
Maximum Payoff->   6  ticket  w/ 4  -  0  ticket  w/ 3,  
-.If 3 winners among 10 Numbers chosen, Tickets Payoff will be :  
Minimum Payoff->   4  ticket  w/ 3,  
Maximum Payoff->   6  ticket  w/ 3,  

And types of wheels are many, like key numbers and group, conditional compound,
Groups, pairs, triple,..
and Wheels can go up to whatever lottery size.

I have a freeware program to build abreviated wheels, 
be my guess, (PM me) i share it Upon request.  


Best Regards

David

----------


## david gonzalez

Hi Mr daddylonglegs,

i don't really know, but I Think 730.000 drawing are very conservative, and is hard to do that calculation due to lack of history Drawing that exist up to date (public records) also some lottery exist since 19 century (like chinese 1847), in a time there where many kind of lottery, but some other times where less.(due to war, or whatever political event) 
There are not drawing records in many lotterys state(records) , but yes in others. 
according NASPL (North American Association of State and Provincial Lotteries)
Lottery exist since medieval times, (something like 100 BC When the Caesar)

http://www.naspl.org/index.cfm?fusea...11&pageid=1016 




Thanks,


Best Regards

David.

----------


## martindwilson

you can have as much history as you like.it still doesnt alter the fact it is random

----------


## david gonzalez

Hi Mr martinwilson,





> you can have as much history as you like.it still doesn't alter the fact it is random



I'm not saying that lottery in Fact is not random, But at same time we can't deny that there are a Facts regarding Bias and Pattern from these random event.

Indeed, lottery history is necessary in order to see Bias and Pattern. (at least 200 draws)
just came to my mind a quote of an very smart old gentleman that said: 
"The important thing is not to stop questioning. Curiosity has its own reason for existing."

btw, about bias and pattern, post #14
(odd/even, low/high, sum , etc,etc )


Cheers. 


Best Regards

David

----------


## daddylonglegs

> .......I recommend this selection for Saturday:
> 
> 13, 33, 43, 46, 47 and 48



Apologies to anyone following my recommendations

Unsurprisingly the statistically most common result occurred - I matched one number and won nothing

----------


## shg

I bet everything -- _everything_ ...

 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## martindwilson

you can make patterns out of anything!
mechanical bias is a different thing

----------


## david gonzalez

:EEK!: 

lol

----------


## shg

Scarcely related to lotteries, there is a betting/investment scheme called MARS - Maximum Asymptotic Return System.

Given a favorable bias (like a coin you know flips heads 60% of the time), it tells you what fraction of your remaining stake you should bet on each toss (the bet is always a percentage of what you have left) to optimize the rate of return. It's decribed at http://cormactech.com/neunet/mars1.html, and I have a workbook if anyone is interested.

----------


## david gonzalez

Hi Mr martindwilson,,

Sorry,(i wish) but i don't make a pattern or mechanical bias, The fact is whatever is called, exist.

example of (supposedly) random process In Florida,
Florida Lottery have a 1 air machine with ping pong balls numbered (1 to 3)  
Florida lottery, have 3 Ping Pong air machine (for real drwan)
Florida lottery,have 7 sets of Ping pong ball (for each lottery). 
(each sets of ball for different picks, e.i  36 number, 53 numbers, 44 numbers, pick5, pick4, pick6. )
Florida lottery with many witnesses present,  on daily basis and previous each draws, they do the follow:
a-.Make a drawn to pick randomly "which" air machine are going to use for that night drawn. 
(they have 3 machines)
b-.Make a drawn to pick randomly "which"  ball set are going to use (7 ball set-> A,B,C,D,E,F,G)
After all the random process, then, they shot live the drawn on TV (less than 2 minutes), 
But the whole process about the "winner" Air machine, Ballset take (use the night of the drawn) more than 2 hours.   

Then the question is : Why they have to do the whole process??
Just to make people believe (or pretend?) that the lottery is "random" process?? 
to be honest, then,  i don't get it.

BTW, Here is link of the winner history with each + air machine + ball set, selected previously the Drawn.

http://www.flalottery.com/exptkt/FAN...ts_History.pdf



Best regards

 David

----------


## shg

Patterns occur, retrospectively, in all sequences of random numbers.

If the patterns were indicative of things to come, the quants of Wall Street would dominate the winners.

They don't; there ain't.

----------


## daddylonglegs

> I bet everything -- _everything_ ...



I didn't quite go that far - it was a struggle to part with it but I staked a whole £2

Watch this space for next Saturday's prediction........

----------


## david gonzalez

Hi Mr shg,

truth, Wall street low, high, steady up/down  are represented in numbers.. But the reality is that wall street behavior move is more than that. the up and down have to do more with world geopolitics, and weather as well.

I don't know whats the point on this, i post answer with facts.
Do i'm wrong?,well,  Might be.. but still i believe on lottery Bias, Pattern 
(i don't exactly like the whole statistic, because the word "mean", is very mean to me, i called "Inexactitude" instead. lol )

I don't know excel, i don't even consider my self an intermediate excel student, I barely know how to do my basic excel things
trough formulas and records some macros.. (that's why i still post some question in this great forum)
VBA Code?, Nooo!!! i know about 5% or less, yes, i want to learn and i'm trying,  jajaj forgot, The point is not excel  
what i try to say is that im not excel expert, i think i study more time the lottery's, so i know a lil be more about this one.)

I welcome the critics about my tinghi lottery point, but i welcome it with 2 or 3 facts at the time, real facts, real lottery history/database, a real random, not electronic lottery, imaginary database or facts with few paragraph.  

P.S -:
 in 1989, I went 1 week to seminar about trade,i have idea the "how to", but TBH  things change, it might change the way to trade. 



Best Regards

David

----------


## ragulduy

@ David,

In response to your post #25, I understand that you don't have to play all the possible combinations but the odds that you gave in post #22 were for playing all the variations - so comparing these to the odds of a single ticket is not correct. As per my original comment, using lottery wheels does not improve (or reduce) your chances of winning, mathematically speaking - they would be the same as playing x number of random tickets. As such, "filtering" the tickets played in a wheel would also have the same chances of winning. The only way you can improve your odds in a lottery is if the draw itself was not "fair".

----------


## david gonzalez

have a wonderful day everyone !!!!!!!!

----------


## david gonzalez

Hi mr ragulduy,





> As per my original comment, using lottery wheels does not improve (or reduce) your chances of winning,... The only way you can improve your odds in a lottery is if the draw itself was not "fair".



Might you're right... At least using vba excel and some formulas i'm lil dumb.
and probably i'm lil dum with lottery system as well, and.... i didn't noticed..... lol  



Best Regards

David

----------


## david gonzalez

@ mr ragulduy,

At the moment i'm so busy with my kids that are in town visiting me and few of then will stay for a week or so. I read, re read and read over your post #38 and the other post as well (mine and yours) 
To be honest, as now, i don't want to start a debate with probability and talk previous post (your and mine) But i wish, i'll love to debate but with fact and math and real numbers, real database, real history Straight with real draws.. as a Right now i might answer your post #38 with at least 10+ (or 40+) point and may i go step by step on to your facts, but with straight samples (no figures or probability, or some words that mean many thing but nothing straight at the end.. that's kind of inexact talk are for the statistician which most of the time they goes with vague answers, like "approximate..", "between..", "but it have a error margin of..." " didn't happened because...", "other thing what was surprised is that the..", or... 
On my opinion, most of these statistician folk are are wrong most of the time, you know, like the prognostic weather folks.

I have a point why i'm saying all this and of course i'll not publish certain things that i have done or study on the past(the point is not me)     
Truth, I know that i'm not a excel, vb, python or perl coder,I'm not even an average excel student (on past year i learn the basic of excel) 
And on past i used to contract a coders for my projects, but after many years i realized that i will not do something by my self if i have a coder that bring my ideas live. and  that later unfortunately, (my work) Sell under his signature....  


this matter is rich with a lot of topics, There are a lot of thin to discuss or talk..



Best regards

David

----------


## daddylonglegs

> .....Watch this space for next Saturday's prediction........



The problem with my strategy of avoiding commonly chosen numbers..........is that that strategy, in itself, has rules that could easily be followed by others, so I'm going for lucky dip - 6 numbers "randomly" chosen by my friendly Lotto operator, so this week these numbers will make you rich (or not)

6, 7, 19, 36, 45 and 47

If those numbers don't make me rich then next week I'll be picking 6 numbers at random *using excel*......and if that doesn't work I shall be reading runes the following week

Good Luck!

----------


## ben_hensel

so what I'm hearing is that my best ROI is becoming a bookie

----------


## Tony Valko

Here in Pennsylvania we have a lottery game called Millionaire Raffle. It's played a couple of times a year and a ticket costs $20.

That seems expensive but this particular game has the best odds of winning a big prize.

Top prize is $1,000,000 with 4 top prize winners.

Odds of winning the top prize is 1:125,000.

Those are pretty "good" odds for a big prize. There are also lesser prizes with even better odds.

http://www.palottery.state.pa.us/Gam...spx#prizesodds

I've played a couple of times and have won squat so far.  :EEK!: 

The next game should be starting in October. I think I'm going to buy "several" tickets this time!  :Smilie:

----------


## david gonzalez

Hi Mr daddylongleg,

I don't play pick 6, and i don't know whats the maximum pick of your lotto, and i don't know how many tickets you want to play.
If i where playing your lotto, I would play with a simple old strategy that sometime it pay 
(some others don't, sorry ).. 


Download the latest 30 history drawing of desire lotto,

divide it in to 3 groups

Group A --> Latest 10 draws (latest 10 dates )
Group B --> Previous 10 draws 
Group C --> Older 10 draws  (older date)

From Group A -> Pick top 6 Hitter 
From Group B -> Pick top 4 Hitter  (Try to pick numbers that haven't Hit on Group A and C)
From Group C -> Pick top 4 Hitter  (On this, pick numbers that haven't Hit on Group A and B) 

Then selected numbers, 14 numbers are inserted on Row B3:O3 of attached excel wheel (cost $14.00,) 

This wheel have a warranty of 3 if 4 which means : if 4 winner numbers are among 14 numbers chosen , 
it pay AT LEAST 1 tickets w/ 3 Winners. (can be lot more..)

NOTE : 
Please, anyone can try this strategy On paper First! 
I don't trying to promote gaming on this forum.  


Just answered a on "the water cooler", cool talk, indeed.. 

 Good luck 


Best Regards

David

----------

